# I need back up power for my Router only!!



## sham4 (Jul 11, 2012)

I need a back up power supply for my 12v router only, Since I have a Laptop.  I been searching the net for 2 days still can't find a reasonably prised back up system.

UPS seems to be the main choice but there is also a problem of UPS going to sleep mode because it 12v is pretty low. If there is a UPS that works with low voltage, let me know. 

My Budget is very low Rs. 1100. If anyone can recommend a power back up just for my router, I'll be happy. 

Thanks.


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 11, 2012)

Check this: UPS backup Power for ADSL modem

and this: www.forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/669569


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 11, 2012)

You need back up for your router. But what is that to do with the laptop?? I don't' understand whether you need backup for your laptop too?


----------



## sham4 (Jul 16, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> You need back up for your router. But what is that to do with the laptop?? I don't' understand whether you need backup for your laptop too?



No Just for my Router. I still haven't found one. Would appreciate if anyone is using power back-up just for the router or if they can help it'll work.

@saswat23 thanks for link but it still hasn't solved my issue.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jul 16, 2012)

I think a normal UPS would do the trick.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 16, 2012)

Pick up a normal Intex 650 Va at that price. should do the trick


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 17, 2012)

Or Microtek/APC600VA.


----------



## sham4 (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I'll think what to buy soon.


----------



## casual_gamer (Aug 1, 2012)

Numeric 600VA has the problem of going into sleep mode if the consumption is too low.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Aug 1, 2012)

I've APC 600VA UPS and it doesn't go to sleep mode. It can power the Router for more than 30-40 mins ( not checked the total time ) and its sufficient.

I had used Intex UPS and they go to sleep mode if power supploed is too low.


----------



## ajayashish (Feb 21, 2013)

I need a power backup for my modem cum router. I use it with my laptop so only router needs to be powered up. Has anyone used any such solution for low power consumption unit. Please suggest.


----------



## ratul (Feb 21, 2013)

ajayashish said:


> I need a power backup for my modem cum router. I use it with my laptop so only router needs to be powered up. Has anyone used any such solution for low power consumption unit. Please suggest.



i have APC 600VA, and it powers my Router sufficiently for more than 2.5hrs, have'nt tried more than that, but it should give more than 4 hrs..
and it does'nt go to sleep while powering just the router, so i recommend that..


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

ratul said:


> i have APC 600VA, and it powers my Router sufficiently for more than 2.5hrs, have'nt tried more than that, but it should give more than 4 hrs..
> and it does'nt go to sleep while powering just the router, so i recommend that..


And what about that dreadful beep beep beep?

Not talking about the version with the software link, that one has been eol'ed.


----------



## ratul (Feb 22, 2013)

tkin said:


> And what about that dreadful beep beep beep?
> 
> Not talking about the version with the software link, that one has been eol'ed.



yes, that's somewhat irritating @ first, but now i am used to it.. 
btw, they r nt even continuous, just 4 beeps, after 40secs, another 4 beeps and so on..


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2013)

ratul said:


> yes, that's somewhat irritating @ first, but now i am used to it..
> btw, they r nt even continuous, just 4 beeps, after 40secs, another 4 beeps and so on..


Still, loud enough to pierce my soul


----------



## kARTechnology (Feb 26, 2013)

i used a powercom 600va, its cheap and gives 2+hours for my modem, but i switch off after that so i dont know the exact runtime, ITS BUZZER CAN BE SWITCHED OFF with a press of the button...


----------



## ssray23 (May 30, 2015)

I have the exact same issue as the OP. I recently bought a iBall Nirantar 621-V to keep my Wifi router/modem on during frequent power cuts in our area. During a power cut, the UPS immediately shuts off in a minute due to low load. I called up iBall support only to learn that the UPS requires at least 60W of load to the battery to prevent auto-shutoff. This fact is nowhere mentioned in the manual. So please don't buy iBall Nirantar 621-V if you just need a UPS for your modem. I will be going for the APC model as some of the members have suggested.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 1, 2015)

bumping 2 year old thread? 

admins - it would be better to close the thread.


----------

